# Synspilum cichlid experience?



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new.

Visited my LFS today and they have Synspilum, which I have never heard or seen before! Googling pics of adults they look psychedelic. The most colourful freshwater fish I have ever seen! I am really keen to have them. They seem to have many different names: Quetzal cichlid, Firehead cichlid, paratheraps/cichlasoma/vieja synspila?? these are all the same fish I suppose.










Tried searching but couldn't find any info from the last 5 years or so, and before that, just tiny snippets. The profile page also is light on detail. I know they are meant to be big, peaceful, vegetarian CA cichlids, but nothing more than that.

Anyone have any experience with these? Are they easy to keep? Issues with being bullied or can they defend themselves? Was planning to have one of each Oscar, Severum, Green Terror plus Red Terror or Synspilum (see other post) if compatible in a 165G 6x2x2.

Thanks!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

For a large CA, you could describe them as peaceful. IME, there certainly less aggressive, then say Black belts. But like other Veija/Paratheraps have very high conspecific aggression. Definitely picked on their own kind a lot, but little aggression directed towards other cichlids.


----------



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you for both your replies. I'll get one of these rather than a red terror I think. Would be more peaceful in my oscar/sev tank.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got a juvenile (about 7" in size now) whom I believe to be a male, in a tank with three gold severums and a pearsei who is about twice his size. He stands his ground when the pearsei bullies him, so they both periodically have scratches here and there from small scraps, but nothing serious. And I've only ever seen him defend himself - he's not the one who starts it.


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Would definitely suggest the synspilum over the festae for your tank.

Something to keep in mind is that synspilum has actually been classified the same species as Paratheraps melanurus, with a different type locality, synspilum just merely being a common trade name for these location variants, So I would expect that any information on P. melanurus could, more or less, be applicable for the synspilum variant as well.

As far as aggression, they have a bit of a range, you will likely never see aggression nearing the level of A. citrinellum (Midas cichlid), that being said, I currently have a 9" synspilum housed in a 6ft, 150g aquarium, with a 9" male Flowerhorn. All is typically well, Flowerhorn does remain dominant, but 9 times out of 10, the synspilum causes the conflict, which is a rare trait for the species, but proves that this is a possibility. The fish was raised in an aggressive situation with P. managuense and the Flowerhorn, so it is very possible the odd amount of aggression is nothing more then learned behavior. Point of the story is they are very adaptable to the aggression level of the tankmates, and are more then capable of holding there own in more aggressive situations.

As far as basic information, they are primarily herbivorous, will still accept meaty foods, but the colours of the fish will be much more brilliant with a primarily vegetable diet. The fish can get well over 12" long, not unheard of for a male to hit 16" on occasion, depending on diet, size of aquarium, etc. As far as care, basic cichlid needs are enough, pH should be slightly alkaline, though they are very tolerant.

All of those fish are compatible, however in a 6ft tank, I am unsure if they will feel they have enough room to all have a territory without much conflict. They will all be fine as young adults, but as full grown adults, all of which growing to at least 12", there is a chance that aggression could become an issue. I would personally try it and worst case scenario, the trouble maker will need to be removed in years to come.

Cheers 
Gage


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The ones I have had were not overly aggressive. But I see someone mentioned that they were more aggressive than Black Belts and I have always found that to be complete opposite.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

smitty said:


> But I see someone mentioned that they were more aggressive than Black Belts


Don't know where you're getting that from :-? Certainly, nobody said anything of the sort in this thread. Quite the opposite. I'm the only one to have mentioned and compared synspilum to blackbelts, and quite clearly said synspilum was less aggressive, not more:


BC in SK said:


> IME, there certainly less aggressive, then say Black belts.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have one, I think a female, and he/she is like a puppy... doesn't like to be alone and likes to stay close to the larger fish in my tank. These days its 3 pearsei all larger.. I've seen this fish be aggressive towards some Cubans I had with it in the past but lately its a push over (and also the smallest in the tank.. probably around 5" or so)


----------

